# Clutches



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well for the 2nd time in the past month i will be taking my transmission out due to slave cylinder failure. I replaced the part with a brand new one not even a month ago and it failed on me today. luckly it was in my driveway and i did not have to get the truck towed home. NAPA will be replacing the part free of charge to me but i have to go through all the labor again :realmad:. since im pulling the tranny out and id like for this to be the last time i do this for some time i will be replacing the clutch. Ive been looking at some performance clutches and have found a few that ive never heard of before. such as hays and zoom. Hays clutches states in there advertising there clutches are built to with stand the abuse of offroading and snowplowing abuse (imagine that exactly what i was looking for). however i have never heard of them before and dont know how well there products are made. I was wondering if any of you have any experience with hays clutches or another brand that you have found to be exceptionally well


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

luk makes a good clutch. why do you have to pull the transmssion to change the slave cylinder?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

sno commander;1257343 said:


> luk makes a good clutch. why do you have to pull the transmssion to change the slave cylinder?


its inside the bellhousing 

this is the kit i was looking at http://www.summitracing.com/parts/HAY-90-325/


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

SouthBend Clutch makes some awesome clutches and Peter gives the best customer service. I had one in my old dodge and got the truck stuck in a big snow drift and cracked the disc hub and called Peter about it and he sent me a new one right away no questions asked... Definatley a good company to deal with.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hayes and Zoom have been around since the 60's, they both are great clutches and I've run Hayes in the past. Another good clutch is Borg Warner, just make sure you get double springs in the pressure plate and don't forget to change the pilot bushing and throw out bearing too.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

What is the failure? Symptoms prior to failure? Pictures?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

mrv8outboard;1257699 said:


> What is the failure? Symptoms prior to failure? Pictures?


The slave cylinder lost all pressure. I assume a bad seal somewhere. You can pump up the pedal but one it builds pressure it goes to the floor and spray brake fluid everywhere inside the bellhousing. I took the inspection cover off and there was a drip if brake fluid from the slave cylinder. Seemed pretty obvious to me its the slave cylinder that went. Onlything odd that was happening was the truck had a bad shake. But im sure that's from when the tire shop bent my rim and put it back on the truck like nothing happened. There is a chance it could have been from the drivetrain. I don't see why that would cause the slave cylinder to blow a seal and start leaking. Unless the pressure plate is messed up? Either way its all getting replaced and ill be going back to the tire shop to have them buy me a new rim


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you losing clutch fluid?


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

It is possible that there is some thing wrong with the clutch. If it is worn thin but still engaging then the excessive travel would cause the condition you describe. I have seen many of the clutch packs I use from NAPA are LUK clutches. I have been using them for years with out issue. Make sure what ever you use for a clutch assembly you have the flywheel resurfaced.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

When you replace a clutch you need to do it completely. Pressure plate, clutch disk, slave cylinder, pilot bearing and resurface the flywheel.If the slave cylinder did fail I would raise hell! I bet if a pro did it they might make it right.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MickiRig1;1260070 said:


> When you replace a clutch you need to do it completely. Pressure plate, clutch disk, slave cylinder, pilot bearing and resurface the flywheel.If the slave cylinder did fail I would raise hell!* I bet if a pro did it they might make it right*.


Are you talking about NAPA reimbursing a shop? You're kidding, right?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

MickiRig1;1260070 said:


> When you replace a clutch you need to do it completely. Pressure plate, clutch disk, slave cylinder, pilot bearing and resurface the flywheel.If the slave cylinder did fail I would raise hell! I bet if a pro did it they might make it right.


Good thing im ASE certified hu?


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Had a brand new glow plugs go bad the next day and my local NAPA got the plug manufacturer to pay to have the heads pulled and plugs changed. They also paid to have a ring gear replaced from a bad starter.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*clutch*

since last october, i have had to put 2 slaves cylinders on to my 93 460/5pd truck and last month got fed up with it and noticed my new napa clutch setup last spring of 2010 greneaded the pressure plate springs as it was made in china. The disc was in perfect shape though.

Napa did warranty everything as a defect and did pay to have the flywheel turned the same day.

I would check your pressure plate as my springs were stuck in the bottom of it amking it sometimes hard to shift in/out of some gears or loose pedal pressure on the external slave that i have.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

All the NAPA kits I have installed have had "Luk" disc's in them.


----------

